
iOS App Maker on the iPhone - sudoit
https://testflight.apple.com/join/zElad2Q2
======
haspoken
Could you provide a little information about this app?

~~~
sudoit
The Testflight link is to a prototype I built last December. It uses a general
solution to Apple's new SwiftUI to allow the user to build their own SwiftUI
views, test them instantly without compiling, and export them to Swift code.
Anything you build from the editor can be used in a real iOS project.

This prototype's main feature is that it uses real iOS Swift code as the
"source of truth" for the editor. The current prototype linked mainly
demonstrates a proof of concept that it is possible to dynamically generate
any SwiftUI view at runtime and run it in a UIWindow. Eventually this will be
integrated as part of a real iOS project's build system to automate a lot of
the development process.

I also have a second project that is more improved and completes more of my
vision. I'm slowly copying files over to the current Testflight prototype
linked. The new one allows you to include @State vars and pass parameters to
views.

I want to eventually have the app sync with a real GitHub project of an iOS
app and be able to embed the editor into your build system so that you could
have custom components in the editor.

------
qubex
This seems quite useful. Thank-you.

